
Yahoo to confirm a historic hack affecting 200M users - merraksh
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/22/13012836/yahoo-is-expected-to-confirm-massive-data-breach-impacting-hundreds-of-millions-of-users
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559006).

------
tlb
URL changed from [http://uk.businessinsider.com/yahoo-to-
confirm-2012-hack-200...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/yahoo-to-
confirm-2012-hack-200-million-users-report-peace-2016-9), which linked to this

------
NelsonMinar
The article says the data includes "easily decrypted passwords". How is that
even possible for a company with the engineering staff and history of Yahoo?
Deliberate negligence?

~~~
NelsonMinar
Updating: the official Yahoo press release says "hashed passwords (the vast
majority with bcrypt)", so perhaps the Recode article was not entirely
correct.

------
spullara
I thought the speculation at the time that this was Tumblr rather than the
main Yahoo accounts. I guess we will see.

